# Arco-íris duplo em Moura



## Prof BioGeo (16 Fev 2007 às 16:29)

Foi há dez minutos.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2007 às 17:44)

Excelente   

Esse tipo de fenómeno penso que ainda não estava no Atlas Fotográfico MeteoPT

Thanx


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2007 às 00:38)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Foi há dez minutos.



Tinha que ser no Alentejo concerteza!  E pela foto parece que caia granizo não?

Já por aqui havia fotos deste tipo de arco-íris, o que este tem de especial é a vivacidade das cores, muito bom!!


----------



## Sanxito (17 Fev 2007 às 05:47)

Já k se fala de arco-iris aki fica...
Não foi em Moura mas foi tmb bonito e duplo no dia 22 de Janeiro passado, no inicio da nossa pseudo-vaga de frio...










Vista da minha janela pra leste...


----------



## Fernando_ (19 Fev 2007 às 16:01)

Bonitas fotos de arco-íris


----------

